# Another example of paint



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Lil somthing... Day one


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

For those of you that dont know, score the edges of the hinge and latches when removing the doors. Makes it easy as hell to line up and you have very professional paint job.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

All cleaned ready to sand. Breaks over. More pics later today, this thing will be jammed tonight.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

just ut of curiousity why was all the skins removed? i didnt notice any major damage in the other pics? I know them skins on saturns are like a hard poly plastic right?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 05:03 PM~7404543
> *just ut of curiousity why was all the skins removed? i didnt notice any major damage in the other pics? I know them skins on saturns are like a hard poly plastic right?
> *


easier to paint. They come easier than door panels


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2007, 05:30 PM~7404712
> *easier to paint. They come easier than door panels
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2007, 04:30 PM~7404712
> *easier to paint. They come easier than door panels
> *


Yup  

Well its break time again, cough cough.... All ready to start spraying...










Tight fit :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dam thats a hellova job to be doing at home, id naver take nothing that big as a side job.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Any updates...what color you going with....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry took so long... I sprayed my last clear at 6:35 this morning, an all nighter and had to be at work at 7:30!!!! Anyway here is a few.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

yes that last pic is the same color just the flipside


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

paint looks good, but whats up with ur 2 door linc project?????


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Mar 5 2007, 06:03 PM~7412862
> *paint looks good, but whats up with ur 2 door linc project?????
> *


Still going on, I just got my D.L back after a year and a half so Im ready to roll it now, not posting any pics of it right now. I should have all my 95 parts by next month so I will start posting on the linc again.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good J.D,,,,glad to see u back on here,,,,,,nice color on saturn,,,is that your daily?....what color is Lori's Jetta gonna be?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 5 2007, 06:59 PM~7413252
> *lookin good J.D,,,,glad to see u back on here,,,,,,nice color on saturn,,,is that your daily?....what color is Lori's Jetta gonna be?
> *


yeah is my daily for 6 months then I get my full D.L back and will sell this for a more appropriate ride. I finally got the jetta all shaved. I have painted the engine compartment, thanks for reminding me lol, i need to start that topic. Hers is going candy rootbeer/ custom cream pearl color.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Damn that looks good. What gun/ compressor did you use?


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

ttt for sum pics please


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 8 2007, 01:28 AM~7434264
> *Damn that looks good. What gun/ compressor did you use?
> *


Thanks, Iwata lph 400 and I cant remember the specs on the air ,80gall 6 horse I think, Big tall fat fucker.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Posting pics after work, finally fixed my pc


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

u sprayed over the existing old base?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

These pics are before final clear or the airbrushing. 

There has been more airbrushing done since these pics. I will post more pics soon, got to finish spraying. Rims just came in. Thanks Keith aka Homeboys. I just have to get some tires mounted.

Yes most of the car was original base...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

That thing looks great, but why did you paint the jambs? I have a saturn, and the thing I like best is that the only part of the structure that gets color is the roof. The rest of the structure is just black.

Looks great though man, keep it up.... first patterned saturn? I think so.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

White shits just from wetsanding


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@May 30 2007, 05:52 PM~8010271
> *That thing looks great, but why did you paint the jambs?  I have a saturn, and the thing I like best is that the only part of the structure that gets color is the roof.  The rest of the structure is just black.
> 
> Looks great though man, keep it up....  first patterned saturn?  I think so.
> *


You answered that yourself, every saturn has blah black jams, lol....

Thanks for the props...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

NICE WORK MAN! ur a fast worker.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you gonna juice it dude?


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that hood looks bad! like glass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im feelin it..
nice job home skillet


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

NICE WORK, HELL YOU PUT IT DOWN BETTER THAN HALF THE SHOPS ON THIS SITE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

i hate saturns but i would pimp the shit out of that car


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 10:55 PM~8012431
> *im feelin it..
> nice job home skillet
> *


Thanks, means somthing comming from you... thanks everybody else, more pics soon. As far as juice I'm not sure yet. I did this to sell the car. I'm not sure how much money I want to loose yet, lol.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work, and good pictures.
I love the TV on while you're painting-LOL
(that's a first)
Keep up the good work and keep doing the pictures,
I love it :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Mar 6 2007, 01:15 AM~7412952
> *Still going on, I just got my D.L back after a year and a half so Im ready to roll it now, not posting any pics of it right now. I should have all my 95 parts by next month so I will start posting on the linc again.
> *




i never lost faith glad to see your'e back.......

THE ONLY THING I HATE IS WHEN SOMEONE POSTS PICS WITHOUT INFO ON WHAT COLOR BASE AND CANDIES,ETC WERE USED


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8015453
> *i never lost faith glad to see your'e back.......
> 
> THE ONLY THING I HATE IS WHEN SOMEONE POSTS PICS WITHOUT INFO ON WHAT COLOR BASE AND CANDIES,ETC WERE USED
> *


Sup man..... well you post all that info everybody wants to go the paint store.... I will pm the info if you want it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@May 31 2007, 09:29 AM~8014710
> *Thanks, means somthing comming from you... thanks everybody else, more pics soon. As far as juice I'm not sure yet. I did this to sell the car. I'm not sure how much money I want to loose yet, lol.....
> *


hope u make more then ya spent..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

No new pics yet, rims dont fit!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!! Should have problem solved next day or two...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@May 31 2007, 09:57 PM~8016738
> *Sup man..... well you post all that info everybody wants to go the paint store.... I will pm the info if you want it.
> *




lol yeah i guess you're right :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 6 2007, 05:35 AM~8051336
> *No new pics yet, rims dont fit!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!  Should have problem solved next day or two...
> *



WTF......dont fit?,,whats wrong with them?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 6 2007, 05:35 AM~8051336
> *No new pics yet, rims dont fit!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!  Should have problem solved next day or two...
> *


fix that shyt and get em on,,,,NICE PAINT!!!!!!


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8054209
> *WTF......dont fit?,,whats wrong with them?
> *


The rear ones need a 1/16" spacer the front ones the adapters don't even fit on the rotor. The adapter sits on the caliper. I worked on it yesterday, they should fit now but I haven't tried yet again.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

washers???



could you use them or is someone gonna say they are not safe???



i have used them before without any problems at all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finished pics?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Bro That is quality work!!!!! I hope all the noobies pay attention what you do ,removing all the panels, doors bumper covers, and proper tape and cover, is what separates good painters from hacks. great job bro and thanks for the pictures. cant wait for the finished pics


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 04:40 PM~8061125
> *finished pics?
> *


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Well no finished pics yet but I do have this. Picture quality sucks, the good camera is charging. I have not striped or buffed the car yet. I have started the insides so its gonna be a week or two before I finish the paint. Mural going on the hood also..Car is gonna be lowered before somebody says it.. Thanks again for the props everyone, I like to show you can achive good results at home. Its all in the prepwork  ...










and I took the trash out uffin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

new updates comming soon  Oh and the other 2 projects :biggrin:


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

nice.....


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

DAMN, THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Man the paint job on that ride is tight tight tight, but the car :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 08:22 PM~10025432
> *Man the paint job on that ride is tight tight tight, but the car     :dunno:
> *




are you afraid of something different?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 25 2008, 02:45 PM~10023457
> *new updates comming soon   Oh and the other 2 projects  :biggrin:
> *




i always had faith in you man


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 01:22 PM~10025432
> *Man the paint job on that ride is tight tight tight, but the car      :dunno:
> *


Lol yeah I hear ya..... done had plenty of gbodys and big bodys came across a good deal on a gas saver and decided to try out a lolo euro.. Hope to sell it soon.. I have all the guts almost done and I changed the paint up few days ago. I still own 2 big bodys that will be done soon so its all good..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 10 2007, 07:38 PM~8077739
> *Well no finished pics yet but I do have this. Picture quality sucks, the good camera is charging. I have not striped or buffed the car yet. I have started the insides so its gonna be a week or two before I finish the paint. Mural going on the hood also..Car is gonna be lowered before somebody says it.. Thanks again for the props everyone, I like to show you can achive good results at home. Its all in the prepwork   ...
> 
> 
> ...


yo that shittttttt is hard


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*PAINT THE SPOKES* :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 10 2007, 06:38 PM~8077739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Mar 9 2007, 04:31 AM~7442945
> *Thanks, Iwata lph 400 and I cant remember the specs on the air ,80gall 6 horse I think, Big tall fat fucker.
> *



perry?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Saturn or not, that paint work is top notch bro! Love it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

way to dig it up from the grave!


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 23 2011, 09:48 AM~19940121
> *way to dig it up from the grave!
> *


wow no shit... :0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Feb 23 2011, 09:19 AM~19939970
> *Saturn or not, that paint work is top notch bro! Love it
> *


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 23 2011, 02:37 PM~19941311
> *thanks
> *


Man I used to see you rollin around pcola when I lived there. I always tried to get at you but wasnt able too. Thats funny :cheesy: I worked on the Escambia Bay Bridge replacement.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 01:08 PM~19941465
> *Man I used to see you rollin around pcola when I lived there. I always tried to get at you but wasnt able too. Thats funny :cheesy: I worked on the Escambia Bay Bridge replacement.
> *


Damn no kiddin?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 23 2011, 03:13 PM~19941501
> *Damn no kiddin?
> *


nope I saw you cause you were in the saturn. I drove a buff colored cutty with juice. didnt drive it much cause I was always workin


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19944241
> *nope I saw you cause you were in the saturn. I drove a buff colored cutty with juice. didnt drive it much cause I was always workin
> *


Oh ok.. was it on 14s?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont think any saturn has ever been treated like that...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I wasn't to sure bout the car but paint job is a1 error sure came out good first saturn I would say is clean great job homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

90towncar said:


> Oh ok.. was it on 14s?


Yeah on 14's but take it eazy on me :happysad: Mo already bashed me for not runnin 13's  :rofl:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

WOW OLD TOPIC WTF lol


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

....


----------

